# New App Halloween Makeup - Scary Faces, Stickers



## jesica (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello,

We have just recently released a cool new app Halloween Makeup - Scary Faces, Stickers:
★★★ Introducing Halloween Makeup - Unique app for Halloween. Make your photos look great, with new halloween themes, stickers, makeup and more. ★★★
Link to Itunes: itunes.apple.com/app/halloween-makeup-scary-faces/id725328531


Features:

- Scary makeup faces
- Halloween stickers
- Professional photo effects
- Frames, meme creator and more photo utility options
- Share on Facebook or Twitter
- iOS 7 Optimized

Happy Halloween.
Available for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch.
Download Halloween Makeup app now. 
I recommend you to download this awesome and free app.
Enjoy!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------

